# The ABC's of MopTop



## MopTop Havanese

I would like to introduce the new ABC's of Moptop!
3 boys and 3 girls born in the early early hours of Jan 12th.
Proud Momma is Emmy, proud Daddy is Jester. (both fully health tested, their current CERF's should be listed anyday on OFFA)

Please welcome:
A- Avitar - look at the "arrow" on his head (anyone with young kids who watch Avitar the Air Bender will understand!) 
B- Burke - as in Brooke Burke, thank you hubby!
C - Charlie
D - Damian (this was Brooklyn's name choice, it may change as my son can never remember his name!)
E- Eva
F - Faith


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The others~


----------



## Milo's Mom

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## maryam187

Congrats, I claim Charlie!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations, they are beautiful. 
I think Damian is my favorite.


----------



## rdanielle

Congratulations!!! They're all so precious. Love the creativity with the blocks!


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Katie! They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, congratulations! They are adorable. My favorite are Faith and Burke.


----------



## Amy R.

CONGRATULATIONS KATIE! They are exquisite, so sweet. I am partial to those adorable little cream girls. . . .


----------



## ama0722

Congrats  I love the little blocks that you put in the picture what a cute touch!


----------



## Eva

Since we share a name I have to say that Eva is my favorite. 
She's a cutie-bug little girl!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mizell26

Congratulations! They are precious


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh Yay! A Mop Top Puppy Thread! Congrats to Katie, Jester, and Emmy! Can't wait to watch these babies grow up. Love the name theme.


----------



## Janet Zee

Congratulations Katie!! Beautiful pups.........as usual.


----------



## Brady's mom

What a beautiful group!! Congrats!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Aw, I love the letter blocks next to them. Congrats and I hope everyone is doing well.

I can't believe you are going to have 6 more dogs running around your house... I don't know how you do it.


----------



## trueblue

:whoo::whoo: New puppies!! These are my favorite threads! Congratulations Katie, on another beautiful litter.


----------



## Leeann

Congratulations they are adorable.


----------



## micki2much

CONGRATS!!!! My idea of heaven...6 (or more) hav puppies running around my house and ALL over me!!!!ound:


----------



## Sheri

Congratulations! I'll take Avatar!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Faith brought tears to my eyes!!! That means I "need" her right? IWAP!!!

They're all beautiful, congrats to you and the names are cute.


----------



## lcy_pt

Awwww......sweet, squishy new babies :whoo: SMELL the puppy breath :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations. How precious. Which one is mine?


----------



## Missy

OMG!!! I need a new Avatar.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ann, Scooter's Mom...Is IWAP stand for I want a puppy? If not, I want one anyway!!!

Does DH stand for "dear husband"...I keep noticing DH and I have been wondering how many husband's there are on this forum with the name of DH.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Congratulations. They are all beautiful but the one I am watching is Avatar. He is a cutie and I love the markings. Are you going to be keeping one? They are just in time to be old enough to show at the Nationals. Hint....


----------



## Eva

Evye's Mom said:


> Ann, Scooter's Mom...Is IWAP stand for I want a puppy? If not, I want one anyway!!!
> 
> Does DH stand for "dear husband"...I keep noticing DH and I have been wondering how many husband's there are on this forum with the name of DH.


ound: Lol...yes and yes!!


----------



## Lina

Congrats! What a gorgeous litter! They are all adorable.


----------



## ivyagogo

Ack! They are way too cute. I think I like Burke the best. What big pink noses they have. I need a puppy.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, brand spanking new and still pink. I love it. They're cuties and I can't wait to watch them grow up. Enjoy all that puppy breath.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations! I'll take Avitar too!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Evye's Mom said:


> Ann, Scooter's Mom...Is IWAP stand for I want a puppy? If not, I want one anyway!!!
> 
> Does DH stand for "dear husband"...I keep noticing DH and I have been wondering how many husband's there are on this forum with the name of DH.


Yes! My DH gave me an IWAP t-shirt for Christmas, I've even got him speaking in puppy terms!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*too adorable for words or letters!*

My daughter and her friend loved baby Avatar, as that is their favorite show. They explained the arrow to me!

Was Emmy all white when she was a baby? I thought she was black and white and turned light? Where did the all white come from? Or do they get a bit darker as they grow?

Ah how fun for you! I remember chatting with you years ago when we both had only Riki and your Daisy. Seems like yesterday and how both of our lives have changed through our dogs!


----------



## casperkeep

Katie they are just too cute for words.....I think little Faith is just too sweet looking. I dont know how you do it. Are you going to keep one???


----------



## RickR

Congratulations. They are all beautiful puppies.


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--congrats. I love the all white girls. (I don't have one of those.) I ,too, will be interested in finding out if you keep one.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:hug:What cuties Katie........ they are all precious. Congrats and can't wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## Kathy

Ahhhh, how sweet they are Katie! I love the "ABC" blocks in each picture, helps to see their size too.


----------



## marjrc

Katie, CONGRATULATIONS girl!!!!! Way to go too mommy Emmy and daddy Jester!! :whoo: They are adorable. 3 girls, 3 boys, what a nice litter! I love their names.


----------



## Olive25

Oh my, what a beautiful litter. Just curious--are they all spoken for? I love your ABC theme and the names. I think I will virtually adopt. Eva. <3 They are all sooo sweet.


----------



## karlabythec

Awww...look at the little white ones like Gracie! First time I have seen solid whites on here...sooooooo cute! So, I like Faith and Eva!


----------



## moxie

Absolutely stunning! Who is available?


----------



## DAJsMom

i just love Charlie's little airplane ears and Damian's off-center blaze, but they are all just precious! Congratulations!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all so much for your compliments!! I am so in love!
I won't know exactly who will be available for a while. I need them to "grow up" so I can best match personalities to families. I do have a small waiting list. At this time, I am not planning on keeping one, as I am pushed to the limits with the 6 that I have-but you never know as things can change!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Katie. 
They are all beautiful, but my absolutely favorite (so far) is Avitar.


----------



## trueblue

Katie, I hope you match me up with one with more black on him. I need a nice contrast to Cricket. Thanks. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## marb42

Congratulations, Katie. What adorable babies! Keep sending pics as they grow.
Gina


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Beautiful, just beautiful. I love the two white girls. That was actually what I was looking for when I got Linus last year. He's not white, and he's not a girl. Things do change, I agree with you.

I want to see how they grow. Please have weekly pics. I know you are so busy, and I know weeks fly by, but please try. I already feel attached for some reason. 
Thanks and congratulations,
Karen


----------



## hedygs

Puppies, I love puppies. Avitar is my fav so far.


----------



## Judy A

I'm going with Avitar as well.....beautiful pups, Katie! Congrats.


----------



## Leslie

Adorable puppies, Katie! I like the "blocks" touch in the pix, too 

Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful. I love the two white girls. That was actually what I was looking for when I got Linus last year. He's not white, and he's not a girl. Things do change, I agree with you.
> 
> I want to see how they grow. Please have weekly pics. I know you are so busy, and I know weeks fly by, but please try. I already feel attached for some reason.
> Thanks and congratulations,
> Karen


 *Karen*
*LOL Only colors change not the sex or at least normaly. :boink::hugjust messing with you I know what you ment) We did have one Hav that was mistaken for a sex that it wasn't it was hilarious. Wish I could remember who and what it was. Perhaps someone else will. eace: *


----------



## Laurief

What can I say that has not been said before????? 
How about

Katie - you are one lucky lady!!! - all that puppy breath!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The ABC's are a week old today, and they blessed me with a full nights sleep last night! :whoo:
They are doing great, growing like weeds, especially Faith, whom we call our "Lab puppy" because I think she will hit a pound tomorrow! She is so much bigger than her littermates it's kinda funny.
Burke wanted to show off the "heart" on her upper back- and no one will ever compare to my sweet Charlie, he's my favorite so far! And little Avitar is pulling up the rear being the smallest, but he is spunky!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here's Damian, Eva and Faith-
** edited to add that I had a blonde moment and spelled Damian's name wrong on his pic...oops!


----------



## Lina

Aww they are all adorable! I love them all.


----------



## ama0722

Awww.. I like seeing how the little noses are getting their pigment in!


----------



## mckennasedona

They are beautiful. I love how the pigment change makes them look like they've been rooting around in the dirt with their noses. 
I'm glad they let you get some rest.


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are all so adorable. Thanks for the update.


----------



## trueblue

Awww....so cute! I love little Charlie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*havvy heaven*

Little angels every one! Your kids must be in heaven enjoying this so!


----------



## Julie

OH NO! I'm in love--yet again!!!:kiss::hug::kiss:

Congrats on your beautiful litter Katie! I love your theme and the photos with the blocks etc. How sweet......:kiss:

I love them all--but I kinda have a thing for Avitar and Burke!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Oh, wonderful pics! I love the "lab puppy" comment! I can't imagine a pound at a week. Wow! Linus was just over a pound when we got him. I can't wait to see how they grow and change. From the pictures I can't tell a size difference between Eva and Faith. How much does Eva weigh?

Charlie's ears are just too cute! Congrats on sleeping well!!!
Karen


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh the kids are just in love- 
They love to snuggle with the puppies, even Brooklyns friend joined in on the fun! And Carters favorite place to be is IN the whelping box!
And here is a pic of all the puppies from last night, so you can see just what a "Lab" Faith really is! Look how HUGE she is next to Avitar! Yikes!:jaw:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Faith vs. Avitar is a huge difference! How sweet to see them all like that.

I love your whelping box!
Karen


----------



## CinnCinn

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing all the pictures. Keep'm comin!


----------



## Olive25

Thank you for the week update! Wow, that is a big difference in size between Faith and Avitar. All of them are too precious.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ahhh.... I could take them all, so adorable. Just love little Charlie for a playmate for Ditto:whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm still in love with Faith but now I want Avitar too! They're just precious, I'd give anything to be close enough to come snuggle with them. I told DH that Lina was going to CA to pick up her puppy but it didn't work, I tried though!


----------



## lcy_pt

Whoa......Faith apparently isn't shy around the milk bar is she :biggrin1: Luv all the pics Katie


----------



## Mraymo

They're all so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## BeverlyA

I want Burke! That heart is soo cute!

I have a question...can you tell the white from a cream or silver or something similar when they're born? Do they turn color too like sables and the other colors?

The size difference is amazing!

The puppies are almost as cute as those kids of yours Katie!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Great photos! Thank you so much, Katie!! 

Wow, Faith is a porker, isn't she?? ound: My faves are Avitar and Charlie. Of course, that's only based on looks until we get to know their personalities more. Does Charlie have some ticking going on? Jester has ticking, I think, right? 

Your kids must be in heaven and what great socializing for the pups! I'm SO envious !!! Your kids are beautiful, Katie.


----------



## Missy

whoa! faith sure ain't "suckin hine tit" How sweet they all are! is it unusual for a girl to be the biggest of the bunch?


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, great pictures of the kids and puppies.


----------



## KristinFusco

I love the updated pics of both the puppies and the "whelper helpers", it brings back memories from when my dad bred Irish setters. I used to steal the puppies and bring them in my playpen


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all for your wonderful comments! I just love these little guys.
Beverly- I wish I could answer your question, but I have never had any all white puppies before. I am just as excited to see how/if they change. I would guess that maybe they could get some gold colored ears, but I don't anticipate their coat color changing. But you know the Havanese, you never know what your're gonna get! I do know Jesters breeder has some all white dogs in her lines, so they could also stay all white. My best guess is that the black/whites will get ticking as Jester has ticking. (although it isn't showing up yet) And I know the b&w's in his last litter have ticking, although not as much as him. 
And I dont think it's unual for a girl to be the biggest of the bunch...I try not to give her a complex and let her know every day that she is just "fluffy" and that there is more to love...there is nothing wrong with being big and beautiful!...hehehehe


----------



## Brady's mom

What a stunning group of puppies. I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*What is wrong with me???*

I caught myself checking the date to see when more pictures would be posted, even as Linus sleeps on my shoulder.

Not for a few more days....
Karen


----------



## Amy R.

Adorable puppies AND children, Katie! What fun for all!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie Congratulations on your darling new puppies!!! They are so cute, as your litters always are! I can't wait to see how the white girls turn out and if they are creams or pure white. They are beautiful!! If you need any puppy players I'd love to come for a visit when they are much older and help you socialize them :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I took this video of the puppies nursing the other night.....look at Burke gettin' her groove on!!! ound:
*edited to tell you to turn your sound on!


----------



## Lina

LOL, that's too funny!


----------



## mintchip

I think that needs to go to America's Funny Videos :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a cute little tush!


----------



## RickR

That video is so cute. The puppies are beautiful. Can't wait for more
pictures..........


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--I loved the music to go with that video. Too funny!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Katie that video is hilarious! Where did you find that music? It is perfect!


----------



## Scooter's Family

That was so cute!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie how precious!!! I love the movement on Burke ~ what a super cute video!


----------



## Missy

that little girl has rythm!!! (girl right?) That track of music is perfect! how on earth did you find it. all the pups are just adorable.


----------



## ama0722

LMAO!!!! That is just perfect!


----------



## mckennasedona

That's hysterical and so cute. Perfect music. The babies look very content.


----------



## marb42

What a cute video! They are soooo precious.
Gina


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*which one is bopping to the music?*

Wow...that is the most adorable video!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks for the compliments- my kids think it's the funniest thing! We found the music on Youtube and edited it in-it really helps "make" the video! Ha!
And that is Burke shakin' her thang.......


----------



## BeverlyA

you go Brooke, shake your money maker girl! ound:

So cute!


----------



## Judy A

I agree..America's funniest Video's.....ound: That was so cute!!!


----------



## Missy

Katie, IWABP!!! can I have her? PLEASE!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Missy- sure you can have her, but you will have to fight her family for her!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Katie. she has a human family already? I guess I better get off my butt and get myself on some lists if I really want a puppy...eh? I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## Lilly's mom

MopTop Havanese said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful comments! I just love these little guys.
> Beverly- I wish I could answer your question, but I have never had any all white puppies before. I am just as excited to see how/if they change. I would guess that maybe they could get some gold colored ears, but I don't anticipate their coat color changing. But you know the Havanese, you never know what your're gonna get! I do know Jesters breeder has some all white dogs in her lines, so they could also stay all white. My best guess is that the black/whites will get ticking as Jester has ticking. (although it isn't showing up yet) And I know the b&w's in his last litter have ticking, although not as much as him.
> And I dont think it's unual for a girl to be the biggest of the bunch...I try not to give her a complex and let her know every day that she is just "fluffy" and that there is more to love...there is nothing wrong with being big and beautiful!...hehehehe


 Lilly was the largest in her litter. She weighs 13lbs now. I think Faith is what Lilly must have looked like when she was a new born. ADORABLE.
Katie they are ALL ADORABLE.:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Missy- yes she has a family pending temperment testing at 7 weeks- now if she doesnt turn out to be a good fit for them.....you may just have to take a trip to California....ound:


----------



## Missy

lane: on my way...


----------



## Amy R.

Very cute video, Katie, it just made my day! Gosh, they are adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Katie, that is hysterical!!!!! LMBO They are adorable feeding on mommy there.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

ABC's are two weeks old today!
They don't have their eyes open yet, but I suspect that will be any day now.
Faith is still the big pig, with Avitar pulling up the rear. They are starting to walk all over, and I even saw a little tail wag this morning! 
They are working on thier barks too, and I know the next couple weeks they will go thru some big changes. 
They are so fun!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Faith slept thru the whole thing and Eva tried to take a bite out of the block.....and of course a group shot-can you pick out who's who?!


----------



## Cheryl

I love that picture of Eva!:biggrin1: Who was the tail wagger today? (and if you have your chrystal ball, why am I so drawn to these "blond" babes?):biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*katie, is the biggest puppy the first born?*

You might have already answered this question...but I was wondering if the first born is the biggest and the last born the smallest?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Linda~ The smallest was born first (Avitar) and Faith was the last one born!
And it was Avitar that gave a little tail wag today, that boy is a spitfire!


----------



## trueblue

Awwww....they are so cute! Love Charlie and Damian's markings.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're the cutest things!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Charlie is my fav too....shhhhh don't tell the others!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Too cute for words. :bounce: How about a few candids? PLEASE*


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Oh, more pics of the babies!!!! I love them and love those group shots. Candids would be GREAT!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few -


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A couple more-


----------



## Lilly's mom

I just love Burke's ears. WOW is that 1lb 4 oz for "little" Faith?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Wow! I am impressed by Faith's weight. I wonder if she is going to be one of those puppies who grows quickly and stops or slows down as the others catch up.

I am sure they are as fun as they look! I hope you can find time to rest.
Karen


----------



## Sheri

I love the little, round tummies!


----------



## Lina

Sooo cute!


----------



## Missy

whaaaaaaa! IWAP!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Me too Missy!!!


----------



## Amy R.

OH MY GOODNESS KATIE, those new pix are toooo much! Beyond adorable!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

MopTop Havanese said:


> Faith slept thru the whole thing and Eva tried to take a bite out of the block.....and of course a group shot-can you pick out who's who?!


I think that in this shot, you have 3 pups sleeping on Faith. After all, she's all "fluffy" and there's plenty of room on her to snuggle. lol

That pic of the pup on his back, with a belly 3 sizes too large for him is hysterical!! ound:

You have a lovely crew there, Katie! I'd be very hard placed to pick a favorite at this point. Can't wait to see and hear more about them.


----------



## triona

Too cute for words!

Triona


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Do you see what I see?
Our eyes opened last week! Woo Hoo! (Avitar slept thru the photo shoot this time!)
3 weeks old tomorrow- where does the time go? They are running around, wrestling and playing. Letting out little puppy barks and wagging their tails.
Lots of fun new experiences this week, they got to run around on the floor in the livingroom tonite, and they will get their first taste of puppy mush in a few days. They are so fun!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The others--


----------



## MopTop Havanese

And a few fun candids!


----------



## Sheri

Awww, look at that sweet little face of Charlie!


----------



## Kathy

Katie, isn't it amazing how fast they change once those eye's open?! How precious and I know you are having so much fun with them.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes Kathy- I agree, they are little 'dogs' now!
And yes.....my sweet Charlie....sigh.....


----------



## BeverlyA

Brooke wants to come live with me so bad! I can just feel it!:baby:

They are all just too precious for words!


----------



## Cheryl

My hubby is a Charlie and he is almost as cute as your Charlie--but not quite.


----------



## Lina

They are so cute! Charlie is my favorite.


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh what Darlings!! Katie, I'll take one of each :biggrin1: I'd probably get booted out of my home by DH so maybe I'll settle for one ~ Charlie! Such a super nice litter ~ they look like they are smiling. :bounce:


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're all so sweet!


----------



## Mraymo

They're all so cute. I love the little tongues. More baby cows. I think I love Damian.


----------



## ama0722

IWAPP- I want a pile of puppies! Not just one but a pile!!! 

I love the individual shots with the few of them having their tongue sticking out :croc:


----------



## marb42

I agree with Amanda. IWAP too!
Gina


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I catch myself scrolling through the puppy pics every day. Thanks for the photos; they are so HAPPY!
Karen


----------



## maryam187

OK, I'm glad I was the first one to claim Charlie. I still love him the most although all of the puppies are gorgeous. 
Will you possibly keep him?


----------



## Missy

Burke looks like the life of the party still! I want her!


----------



## trueblue

OK, Katie. When should I book my flight? Charlie will be so happy with me


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thought you might get a kick out of seeing the puppies enjoying their first meal of puppy mush- What started out clean ended up messy...very very messy! They loved it!


----------



## Sheri

Look at them chow down! It amazes me that they seem to just take to it like they've been eating from a plate all along!


----------



## Missy

OMG! so incredibly messy and adorable!


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Mraymo

They're so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese

They're all darling but I'm kissing little Avitar's nose  He really caught my eye
Congratulations!!


----------



## Eva

awwww...look at little Eva walking through the food dish..lol
They look like they figured out how to eat (and make a mess with) mush pretty quickly


----------



## JASHavanese

Hav a lot of pets said:


> I can't imagine a pound at a week. Wow! Linus was just over a pound when we got him.


Wow Karen, how old was Linus when you got him? How old is he now and what does he weigh?


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Here are a few -


You have the same scale we do. Katie they are darling!


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are so cute!!!


----------



## triona

Very entertaining pictures Katie, Who needs TV??? 
Is there still a big range in their sizes? Avitar still looks small, but then I am not absolutely sure I am identifying Avi correctly...
Keep the pics coming. I love them.

Triona


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Jan,

We got Linus at 8 weeks. He was and is very small compared to the other dogs on here (Pixie is closer). He will be one year old next month--I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! He weighs almost 4.5 pounds. He is so brave compared to his litter mate that my SIL adopted. It is really quite funny to see them play together. Linus is so full of fun and bravery.

He was born extremely small with a huge brother (we actually called him "beast"--not the one my SIL has)--much like Avi and Faith, but more so. I have gotten so used to his size that it is sometimes shocking to see the videos of the bigger dogs.
Karen


----------



## Cheryl

That Eva is just like my Roxie (also from Katie)--she makes sure that those boys do not get more of the good bites than she does--even if she has to act like a lineman and take them out of the picture!!

Great pics Katie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, they are just so cute. I can't imagine how much fun it must be to watch them at this age.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Triona- There still is a big difference in size, almost a pound and a half between Avitar and Faith (He is just over a lb, she is almost 2 1/2)~
Want to know something funny? My son calls Avitar "Avi" too!!


----------



## triona

*lots of AVi*



MopTop Havanese said:


> Triona- There still is a big difference in size, almost a pound and a half between Avitar and Faith (He is just over a lb, she is almost 2 1/2)~
> Want to know something funny? My son calls Avitar "Avi" too!!


Grinnning,
After 30 years of teaching I have had too many names to count. I tend to make nicknames for each. I have had a few Avi. Often I call the the boys - Boyo, an old irish family habit.

Our last dog was called Kiddo. During the naming process my son said, "Mom you know you are just going to call him Kiddo anyway." He was right.

Triona


----------



## trueblue

Awww....is that my little Charlie with the black tail?


----------



## Scooter's Family

THey are the sweetest things! If they were in my house I wouldn't get anything else done as I'd be watching/playing with them all the time.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

I love the video of Burke groovin'!!! They are all so cute!!!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, how cute are these furballs! I loved the chow down pictures. They are so adorable.


----------



## lfung5

It's amazing the difference in size. You can tell which one's are the chow hounds!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Could they be any cuter????...and the chubbo...soooooo precious.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I can't believe these little critters will be 4 weeks old tomorrow!
I went ahead and did their pics today, so I could have help keeping them in one place! They are motoring all over now!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The others and an attempt of a 'group shot'--they kept climbing out!
Plus a sweet one of my son and Faith...true puppy love....


----------



## havanesebyha

Awhhh Eva! She's a doll! Katie why does she have a collar on? She is now my favorite.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Libby- She has a collar on so we can tell her apart in pictures! :biggrin1:
Plus sometimes my son would confuse Eva and Faith, so it's just easier with the collar. Eva's coloring is exactly like Faiths, all the way down to the buff color coming in on their ears!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie isn't there a big difference in size between Eva and Faith? Well Eva sure is a cutie too me ~ they all are, but Eva looks like a real little frisky girl!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I am in love with Faith, have been since the first photos! Your little boy is so cute with them!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Just too cute for words !!!


----------



## Mraymo

They're all beautiful. I think I love Damian. I love the stripe down the middle of his head. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## ama0722

Awww they are quickly becoming little Neezers now. I love the photo of your son with the puppy but part of me wants to push him over and take it- HAHAHAHA :croc:


----------



## Posh's Mom

OH goodness that little Burke has the coolest markings on her face! Love the new pics Katie, they are growing up so quickly!


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## triona

Each one is cuter than the next. I don't know how anyone could pick??? Their expressions are so innocent.

Triona


----------



## Missy

ohhh I am still in love with Burke! look at that little tongue! does she still groove!


----------



## mintchip

Katie I love the new photos!!!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Look at my baby Charlie! He gets cuter every time you post....love them all, but there's just something about that boy...


----------



## Scooter's Family

It's so funny how different people fall in love with different puppies just from photos! These little babies have such personality!!!


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ They are so "melt your heart" cute!


----------



## marjrc

Burke has been stealing my heart these past couple of weeks. What a beautiful face! Heck, they are all beautiful, Katie! Fun to see them trying out their first solid food. That is Faith plowing through the plate on to the other side, isn't it? LOL I love the shot with your son. That's so very sweet.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I will be gone for the weekend at a dog show- so won't be able to post weekly pics on Monday.
I am hoping this belly shot will help hold you over 'till I can get the 5 week pics done on Tues.....ound:


----------



## Lina

Katie, that is TOO cute!


----------



## Mizell26

Okay now that belly shot is just so stinking cute


----------



## triona

Katie that shot needs to go on a card or poster or something!
Maybe an ad for sleeping pills? Sleep like a puppy...
Triona


----------



## Sheri

I want to reach into the screen and rub those little tummies. That is a precious picture!


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ That is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Now *that* is a belly shot picture! Just adorable!


----------



## trueblue

Now that's a calendar pic if I ever saw one! Soooo adorable.


----------



## Missy

awww what cute bellies! good luck at the dog show!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think that belly shot is the cutest photo I've ever seen!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

What better thing to do on a blustery, rainy icky day...than sleep!
Here are my tired 5 week olds-!


----------



## trueblue

I HEART Charlie!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're adorable!


----------



## Eva

I'm totally smitten with Eva...her little tongue is so cute!


----------



## Colinahavanese

I just had to comment after seeing Charlie. He is adorable and looks like a character, but they all look adorable.


----------



## mintchip

I love them all!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I quickly glanced and thought Eva had become a boy (Avitar's foot upon closer inspection). Whew! 

It has been that kind of day for me. So glad I get to look at sweet babies to make the day better.
Karen


----------



## LuvCicero

They are all precious but I am in love with Charlie. He looks like he might be a sweet clown!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Adorable Katie! Sooo sweet.


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are all *so* adorable. It must amazes me how they change from week to week.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Just ADORABLE Katie........I love them all!
Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The weather today is absolutley beautiful- so the babies got to run outside for the first time. They all loved it except Burke...she whined the whole time and stayed in my neighbors lap (or on her shoes!)- and now this afternoon they will get to experience another first- their first baths! They are all sacked out right now from the running and playing.
Enjoy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A few more-


----------



## triona

Is that Avi looking full on at the camera? What a ham that pup is! Love him!

Triona


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Triona- I think that is Damian that you are talking about, he has the small stripe up his face. Here is one of Avi looking at the camera, you need to come visit!!


----------



## triona

Yes you are right. Twice. It was Damian I was talking about and I do need to come visit.

Triona


----------



## Missy

Katie, I am fickle...I know I said Burke...but Charlie has stolen my heart now... so I can come get him in 4, 5, 6 weeks or so?


----------



## mintchip

I love that shot of Burke on the shoes!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Missy- you bet. I am sure you have already booked your flight to Ca!:croc:


----------



## Beamer

So Katie.. Are all your pups spoken for?? Just out of curiosity....

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ryan-
I do have a waitlist for the babies. Each family has a couple different puppies that are their "favorites". When they are 7 weeks old and I can best match the perfect puppy to each family, I will better know if I have any others available.


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are just precious! I love them all.


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ How fun it must be to watch them explore and discover. That's too funny about Burke whining. Perhaps she just didn't want to get those pretty little white feet all dirty...


----------



## DAJsMom

That little upside down picture of Charlie is so cute. He's my current favorite!


----------



## Julie

Oh Katie! These pups are so cute! I think I love them all!:becky:

I haven't been on this thread in a little while and it was so much fun to come back and check out the cuties!:kiss:

That belly shot was as cute as they come! It must be so much fun now to watch them toddle around and play. I love to see them emerge into their own characters. How sweet!


----------



## marjrc

Katie, what adorable puppies!! Love that belly shot of all of them in the same donut bed. Too cute!!! I love little Burke, though they all make me grin from ear to ear. Thank you for the puppy fix! :whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Now.....I know why this thread is soooooooooooooooo long! To watch the puppies grow up! The pictures of the pups are beautiful!


----------



## marb42

Katie, they are absolutely adorable. I love all of them. Gosh IWAP so bad. I love the pics of them outside!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awww...they are all so precious. Even the little shoe sleeper stole my heart.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

6 weeks old! Wow! So this is what you get when you ask the 11 yr old to help with pictures...hehe-
The little stinkers are keeping me busy. Yesterday Charlie discovered how to climb out of the opening in the x-pen that we have so momma can get in and nurse. (A piece of cardboard about 10 inches high connected to the two sides of the x-pen) So last night the opening got a little higher! Ha! Their teeth are just starting to come thru, and they are enjoying a little chunkier kibble now. Paige and Heidi love to play "momma" and clean their faces and ears. I love these guys so much!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The other 3- Faith and Eva are on their backs, because they kept jumping out of the bed! Crazy girls!


----------



## maryam187

Katie, Charlie wanted to come home to his new momma (= ME), he knows I'm waiting for him since the day you posted his first picture. I love this guy!


----------



## maryam187

OMG, Eva and Faith are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO freaking cute in that position :baby: :baby:


----------



## Missy

faith is doing a hula dance with her arms! reminds me of ET hiding in the closet!!!


----------



## IneedaHav

Awww. . .Damian is sooo cute! And Eva looks like Pumpkin when she rolls to her back to help me reach her belly easier. . .such a helper 
My puppy's litter is the same age as yours! They were born on Jan. 10. I'm waiting for the breeder to send me the six week old pictures--so it's nice to see yours--they are all so cute:hug:


----------



## mintchip

They are adorable!! 
Your eleven year does a great job!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Look at the little "pot bellies." They are all sooooo darn cute. I have really enjoyed watching them grow over the past couple of weeks. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## LuvCicero

They are all adorable. The little white girls look like they are going to sleep walk right out of the bed.  Too cute and I have no business looking...cause I want a little girl so I can do pretty pink and red fancy bows. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Adorable- I think you should have the kids set up the photo shoot more often- cute job


----------



## DAJsMom

Charlie is still my favorite, but those photos of Faith and Eva are wonderful!


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, Charlie! You make my knees weak! lol


----------



## Poornima

Katie, they are sooo adorable. Great pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom

katie they are adorable!

great shots!

i don't know who is my favorite, honestly i can't pick, so you'll have to choose for me!


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie they are all amazing! I like Charley's coloring the best


----------



## Scooter's Family

Now I'm in love with Burke! Tell her I have lots of shoes and she can lie on any of them if she comes to GA!


----------



## Lina

How cute! I love the stuffed animal set up your 11-year-old did too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Such cuteness!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, your son did a nice job of photographing the babies. :biggrin1: I still like both Faith & Eva the best and those belly shots are just too cute! :becky:


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, great photos. Eva and Faith are just adorable on their backs. All of the puppies are precious. What a fun age.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Too cute not to share! I had the puppies outside today- Here are a few of my favorite candids.....most of the pics I took were just a blur of black and white!


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Julie

Oh look at all the cuteness!:dance:

They are adorable Katie! That picture of Eva with the animals just made my day!:kiss:


----------



## Amy R.

OHHHHHHH, SO CUTE, KATIE!!!!!!


----------



## trueblue

They are all adorable, but I'm still in love with Charlie...he just looks like a little clown who would be so much fun!


----------



## ama0722

The little booty shot is soooo cute!


----------



## Leslie

Would you look at that adorable little Neezer bottom?! Katie, they are precious!


----------



## Kathy

Katie,
How time flies! I can't believe they are already old enough to be out playing. Cute for sure!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Missy said:


> faith is doing a hula dance with her arms! reminds me of ET hiding in the closet!!!


 *That is exactly what I was thinking. All of the puppies are so adorable.*


----------



## Posh's Mom

oh katie they are absolutely stinking adorable.

the grass looks lovely. oh green where are you?! 

(we are expecting seven inches of SNOW tomorrow!)


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. They're getting so big. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## marb42

Thanks for the puppy fix! Those puppies are so cute, especially the belly shots of Eva and Faith. I love the stuffed animal set your 11-yr-old designed - very cute! They look so sweet and adorable outside!
Gina


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Katie, 
The puppies are adorable. I think Charlie is my fave. He has a nice head and don't get me started on his rump. LOL


----------



## Missy

Katie, the looking back over the butt shot is to die for!!!! Does your daughter have the best mom in the world??? are you a star at "what does your mom do for work" day at school? 

thanks for sharing the puppies outing with us.


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--my hubbie loves looking at your puppie pics--especially Charlie, cuz that is his name. He wants to know when he can come visit and play with the little cuties!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Cheryl- my Charlie would love to meet your Charlie!
Come on over!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok, so not as creative as last week, but these guys are getting hard to "pose"! LoL- they will be 7 weeks old on Monday. They love romping and playing in the kitchen. There is something so exciting about hiding under the cabinets and growling/wrestling with each other! Silly puppies!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A few more fun ones!


----------



## Lina

They are all so cute but Charlie and Burke are my favorites.


----------



## mintchip

Katie they are adorable!
I love your signature shot!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I love little Avatar!*

It is Alana's favorite TV show. Katie, will you be keeping one?


----------



## trueblue

Gosh, I'm so in love with Charlie. His little face is just so darn cute...he looks like a little clown too. Is he as fun as he looks?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Its so cute, I think Charlie is everyone's favorite. He has a different look than the others, because he has huge ears! We joke about them all the time, call them cocker spaniel ears....
He has a very sweet soul-playful and goofy!


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are all just so adorable...I have yet been able to pick out a favorite...but I did love the hair-biting photo. Precoius !!!!


----------



## RickR

Such cute pictures. I want all of them.


----------



## Janet Zee

Lina said:


> They are all so cute but Charlie and Burke are my favorites.


Hmmmmm.........Lina, we have the same taste in puppies.


----------



## Poornima

Katie, they are so adorable. I love all of them. Their expression is so sweet. It melts your heart.


----------



## Posh's Mom

i didn't have a favorite at first...but now i see myself leaning towards damien...but he's not like the omen kid katie is he?!

leave it to me to like a little devil...


----------



## triona

They are all so cute. I love little Avi's tongue sticking out. Damian has this innocent little baby look.

Triona


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Amy- you nailed it on the head! Damian is the wild child! He is a fun crazy little guy-


----------



## Kathy

Katie, love those faces!!! Charlie's ears look ok to me in the picture, I am going to tell him when he grows up how is grandma made fun of him!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Gosh Katie, I love them all. What a beautiful litter!


----------



## Cheryl

Hubby and I visited the ABC's today. My hubby Charlie wanted to meet Puppy Charlie. We already own two Havanese and I am the primary bread winner now. We had the discussion before hand that we were just going for a dose of puppy breath and did not want another dog. 

By the end of the visit, I (Ms Meannie) was dragging him home without placing a deposit on a pup. BTW--he fell in love with Burke. I, on the otherhand, was more taken with Eva. If you are in the market for a puppy, I met them all and can provide info to make the best decison for a fit.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lucky, lucky you, Cheryl! Those puppies are so darn cute. You have strong self control not to come home with a puppy. Those faces will just break you down!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

They are soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lina

Cheryl, you are so lucky! I want to meet puppies!


----------



## trueblue

Lina said:


> Cheryl, you are so lucky! I want to meet puppies!


Oh no, you didn't! You know we're all drooling over Hitch, you lucky girl! No more puppies for you.:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## marb42

Katie, they are all so adorable, especially the shot of them playing in the kitchen. If I read your signature right, you have six now? I'm guessing you had a hard time parting with some of your puppies. I totally get that, because if my DH didn't force me to stop at one, I would have 6 or 10. Cheryl, you have amazing strength to be able to walk out without a puppy. 
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom

Cheryl good for you! If my dh gave me the green light...well, let's just say I'd weigh less than I do now because I'd be skipping "dessert" and saving my pennies for that next neezer. My poor kids would be eating beans and rice a lot!


----------



## ama0722

Cheryl- Just say yes!!! I think every guy needs his own Neezer pup too


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lucky you getting to visit with the sweet puppies! They're so cute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

8 weeks old today- that means only 2 more weeks of weekly updates! :jaw: I can't believe they go home so soon!
They are so fun and busy- they love to race around the backyard and chew on everything in sight! They have discovered they can rip up the pee-pads and keep me on my toes. What a fun bunch of puppies!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A few more fun ones~ poor Faith always gets stuck by herself on these posts!


----------



## Maxmom

What precious babies!


----------



## maryam187

I have a serious crush on Charlie since you first posted pictures of him. 
Are you keeping him?


----------



## trueblue

maryam187 said:


> I have a serious crush on Charlie since you first posted pictures of him.
> Are you keeping him?


Me too! He just looks like so much fun!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, they are adorable. Are they staying in CA?


----------



## RickR

We will miss seeing pictures of them. They are so darn cute.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Nope- not keeping Charlie. He will be living in Reno!


----------



## LuvCicero

They are all just adorable!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a quick video to show you the crazies of 6 Neezer puppies doing the run-like-hell after big sister Paige...!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is another video- I did these this weekend, sorry about all the goofy background noise (lawnmowers, hammering ect) and my son showing me that he is "bleeding" at the end....hehe


----------



## triona

Oh so cute! Thanks Katie for that little pick me up.

Triona


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*background music*

See they are ready for canine good citizen, unfazed by big sounds or medical issues! Where is my little Avatar going? So adorable. Charlie is your show dog!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Poornima said:


> Katie, they are adorable. Are they staying in CA?


Damian is coming to Minnesota.  Right Katie?!? :biggrin1: He wants to be a little bugger to Miss Thang.


----------



## ama0722

Katie- I was watching it and my husband peeked over and said that was my dream backyard


----------



## maryam187

OMG, puppy heaven deluxe. I so wish I lived closer to one of you fabulous breeders


----------



## Scooter's Family

Me too Maryam, I'd love to "puppy sit" and hang out with all of them! Thanks for sharing the videos even with the blood at the end!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks for the videos. I enjoyed watching the little pups playing out in the back yard. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching them grow up. They are all so cute and will miss seeing them when they go to their forever homes (hope their Hav parents join the forum).


----------



## marb42

The videos and pictures are adorable. They are so cute hopping around in the backyard. Your son looks happy playing with them.
Gina


----------



## Laurief

Katie, the video is great - the puppies are just so adorable - as is your son. Hope his finger is ok! I notice you had a furry friend inside who desperately wanted to come out and play with then -


----------



## lcy_pt

Their sweet little faces are to die for...how do you stand it? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Cute pups Katie! Loved the pictures and video! There can not be cuter things in the world then playing puppies!

In the first photo of the puppies playing in your kitchen----who is the cutie with the little skunk butt markings? Goodness what a cute butt!


----------



## Missy

Oh I want them all!!!! they are so so so cute.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos and videos! Katie it *IS* in your contract that new families *MUST* join the Forum :biggrin1::ear:


----------



## michi715

They are so stinking cute...I love the pictures of their little behinds!


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are SO cute! Charlie reminds me a lot of Hitchcock in the face. He's adorable.


----------



## trueblue

Fun to watch them run! They are all so darn cute. Damien really seemed to know his name. Do all of them do?


----------



## marjrc

I couldn't get any sound on the video clips, but I enjoyed them immensely!! What great photos too. I just love the more candid shots. Those puppy faces are to die for! Thank you so much for indulging us with pics and video clips, Katie. I can never get enough.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

9 weeks old, these are a few random shots that I took thru out the week-
I love these little guys!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

the others-


----------



## Sheri

What little dolls! I'd love to bring them all home! Well, maybe just one would be a better idea!


----------



## trueblue

They are so cute. I love how some of them look spunky, and some just look sweet as can be.


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!! puppppy fix! thankyou.


----------



## Posh's Mom

SO CUTE! Thanks Katie for the "fix."


----------



## mintchip

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

So cute- i love how team cream stays to themselves! And look at little Charlie stack!


----------



## juliav

They are all so adorable, thanks for the weekly puppy fix. :biggrin1:
Are you keeping anyone from this litter?


----------



## marjrc

I just love Burke! They are all so darn cute! Is that ticking I see on Avitar ?


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie any updates on the puppies ~ when they are going to their new homes and where? Any announcements on who you are keeping! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## TobyBaby

So cute every one.


----------



## Carefulove

I take them all!

Actually two of the names we like for a pup are : Apa and Momo (From Avatar). We are all partial to Momo, but need to meet the dog first! Momo goes more with the type of personality that we are looking for in a dog!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks for asking about the babies- they are doing really good.
Two of them went home this week--bittersweet! 
Pretty sure we are keeping Eva- her new name will be Sugar- MopTops Cuppie Cake- but then I look at Burke and think...maybe I should keep her.... So I am still undecided but leaning more toward Eva/Sugar.
Here is a quick pic of Damian, Burke and Sugar.


----------



## mintchip

I love that shot!
PS-I would want to keep all of them  I love the new name
Congratulations on another beautiful litter!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I can't imagine how you would choose from them, I'd want to keep them all too!


----------



## mimismom

aww... they are soo precious!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh... thanks Katie for the darling photo! and the updates!! I love your two "Creamcakes" and it would be hard to pick just one. My first post to this thread was I love Eva ~ now Sugar! :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA

Just precious! I'm sticking with my original choice, Brooke Burke! I know I would end up keeping them ALL!


----------



## Beamer

Very cute Katie! You bringing the chosen one to Chicago?

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ryan- Not so sure I will be going to Chicago.....


----------



## marb42

Katie, they are so, so adorable - I don't know how you'll ever choose. 
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom

You have a tough decision....the 3 of them are soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Just precious- i like the call name and full name. But I agree keep them all! We are such enablers here


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Faith got to go home to her new family today- she was hand-delivered by me!:biggrin1:
Her new name is Izzy....and this my friends....is what makes it all worth while...


----------



## Lina

haha! So cute!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute is that?!!! 

The picture of the three pups is just darling Katie! I love the name for Sugar...very clever indeed:thumb:

Like the rest of the gang---I'd keep them all!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh look at those mugs. Love the name Sugar! I'll take mr. devil boy aka Damian!


----------



## marb42

MopTop Havanese said:


> Faith got to go home to her new family today- she was hand-delivered by me!:biggrin1:
> Her new name is Izzy....and this my friends....is what makes it all worth while...


That picture was so cute, and it is great that Izzy will be joy to her new family!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awww. Gave me goose bumps !!! I will miss seeing her cute little face. Izzy is such a great name.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Sorry Amy, Damian (now Pepper) went home on Thurs........
It's just so quiet around here-


----------



## TobyBaby

Time for a new litter!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ah-ha-ha-
Couldn't even imagine another litter right now! I will enjoy my piece and quiet and raise Sugar up for awhile- possibly look for another litter toward the end of the year-


----------



## Cheryl

Awww--I love Sugar's new name! I also know that she is as sweet as her name implies! You kept my favorite, Katie! I know this is a secret plan for hubby to "soften me up" for #3.:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Oh how bittersweet! I'd have an impossible time letting them go, though I imagine all the poopy butts, and pups underfoot make it a little easier to part with them. Or not! lol Love the pictures, Katie.


----------



## mimismom

Izzy "Faith" looks adorable in that picture!! 
Such a cute name.


----------

